# R.C. Sproul Jr. parody



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 13, 2006)

If you don't know about a controversy surrounding R.C. Sproul Jr's Church then here is a synopsis:
http://www.theparchment.org/documents/rpcga.pdf


[Parody Removed due to members' concerns]

[Edited on 2-14-2006 by SemperFideles]


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 13, 2006)

Yippie!!! R.C. Sproul, Jr. is a congregationalist now-- like me!!!



If the Presbytery won't tolerate your doctrine--- secede, secede!


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 13, 2006)

I am not knocking Purgatorio, the stuff there is usually pretty good. I guess I wasn't thrilled to hear of one of Christ's ministers in trouble. He Who Shall Not be Named has a pretty good take on it. 

I guess the reason I didn't get excited that Sproul Jr was in trouble was that the first people to sound the alarm was Littlegeneva.com and other Kinists sites (remember them?). 

To be honest, I have been listening and reading more of his material lately than I ever have before. I have learned so much from him in the past 2 years. His book, _Eternity in our Hearts_ put fire in my soul.


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 13, 2006)

I like Sproul, Jr. too... I met him last spring in Lynchburg, and talked with him and he signed my book. He is a southern partisan! Deo Vindice!


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> I like Sproul, Jr. too... I met him last spring in Lynchburg, and talked with him and he signed my book. He is a southern partisan! Deo Vindice!



If at first you don't secede, try again!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 13, 2006)

Would you (honestly) feel perfectly good about showing the parody to Sproul, Jr. himself, in "good humor"? If not, you shouldn't be publicizing it here, either (and even more so in light of the fact that a trial is still to be).


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> Would you (honestly) feel perfectly good about showing the parody to Sproul, Jr. himself, in "good humor"? If not, you shouldn't be publicizing it here, either (and even more so in light of the fact that a trial is still to be).


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 13, 2006)

Closing.

The disciplinary actions of the Church, especially with respect to elders are not proper matter for humor.


----------

